# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Horde to Alliance Traslations

## ShrekfromAzgalor

I've seen a few here and there but most of them are from Alliance to Horde so I made a starter edition account and started typing a combination of words and unicodes to come up with phrases:

ab ab 27 11 11 = ha ha MU Ha Ha
​ย ​ํ ไ้ L t A A F = RA GE MO RE N l G G A
‹ ™ ” D D = T R O L L
205 ​ู ‹ = TAR GE T
™ • ‹ = R A T

*added more-
€ • ∙ ∙ ” ‹ = M A G G O T
W R W T = A N A L
O Y O = L O L
€ Y € = M O M
€ t D ◦ = M l L K
‹ t ‹ = T l T

You can /point an alliance to add more effect to it.

*Only way for alliance to read this is to /yell 

Other combinations can be made from these:
Ç = g 
à = m 
F = a
Ññ = Ma
Œ = H
™ = R
‹ = T
€ = M
◌ = Z
◦ = K
∙ = G
• = A
” = O
​๛ = TH
ไ้ = RE 
​๘ = Go
​๐ = NO
​ํ = Mo 
​็ = OG 
​ื = MA 
​อ = RA
​ย = GE
​ท = NA
34 = GI
27 = MU
11 = HA
z8 = kA
z9 = kO
D = L

I will try and find more for those interested in yelling out stuff especially when they /spit on you.

P.S. This can get you banned. Use at your own risk.

----------


## Xel

Can someone point me to the Alliance to Horde translations? These seem really awesome and I wonder whether the opposing are as good.

----------


## gippy

awesome

nice work figuring more out, i always found horde to alliance phrases to be badly limited

----------


## thoriel

I made a few translations that horde players can understand.


*d a p ab 20 b ppp 41 18 20*  - y o u re an e vil ko re an

*aw as sd w y p 095 2* - me lo ve y o u NUD E

*q w q* - e y e

*T k k k* - Y o o o

*k K* - o O

*o i o* - y o y

*98 65* - LO SE

*45* - KO

*23i4* - THoR

*hfj* - far

*qqqqq* - regen

*wdawdaw* - forthis

*3J5J* - NUFF

*kwj q* - mod e

*w y p* - y o u

*aw* - me 

*KWK4 Q* - ADOR E

*095 2* - NUD E

*395IU* - BORNE

----------


## dj_cRaZy00

> Can someone point me to the Alliance to Horde translations? These seem really awesome and I wonder whether the opposing are as good.


Take a look at my thread for Alliance -> Horde translations  :Smile:  http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ore-words.html (***Alliance to Horde, more Words!***)

----------


## thadd

> I made a few translations that horde players can understand.


 Ummm you didn't "make" those translations. They've been around for years.

----------


## kaustos

The Alliance->Horde translations also work for Undead speaking in Forsaken, it's translate-scrambler is the exact same as Common.

----------


## Unfolded909

Awesome thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## bubuie

ohack and that's all  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Seminko

d a p yu vb -> horde sees: Y O U LO SE

----------


## Raz3rr

Great! Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## phantom325

Nice, time to troll in BG's with this

----------


## Jorum

Horde to Alliance : 

TYU = LOL

ACACI = GOGOL (french for mentally retarded)

FLFD = ANAL

----------


## yt0k88

Gnomish :

J E Q - DIE
TGM - FAG


Horde to ally
UO UO - HA HA
X C JKL - No Kil
101 101 - zug zug


ally to horde
Ee oo P - Love U
D a p Ee bb - You Lose

----------


## Kasapin

not really an exploit, it is working as intended for years.

----------


## Yavanna

cool stuff, I'll save this into a doc file :P

----------


## phantom325

And yes, I agree, this is more of a guide than an exploit

----------

